# 26 AWG and 30 AWG sata cables???



## Mr95AY

I bought a sata cable and when i tried to connect it to my hard-drive it was fine but when i tried to connect it to another sata cable which came connected to my motherbaord and it did not work so i examined the sata cable in my computer and it had 'serial ata 26 awg' written on it. I was like f*uck!!!! and now im confused.
I've been reading around and i found out their is a 26awg and 30 awg sata cables and i guess i got i bought a 30 awg cable.

All i want to know is what cable to i need to connect my hard-drive to the 26 awg sata cable AND what cable would i need for the power cable because a normal power cable is to big for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bradey

what hdd is it?


----------



## Mr95AY

its a WD 2TB
Iv've connected it before to my motherboard but i want it in a casse and i have 2 empty cases in the fornt of my pc so i out it their and im having trouble commecting to the 26 awg sata cable and the power cable.


----------



## Kramy

Apparently that refers to cable thickness. Google says 26 awg cables break easier if you bend them around too much, but have higher survival rates in servers.

Trend seems to be that 26 awg works better than 30 awg - but in your case _new_ beats _old_?


----------



## parityboy

With wire gauge values, the lower the number means the thicker the cable. In your case, I'd assume that the 26AWG cable is better quality than the 30AWG, because it's thicker and will carry a clearer signal over the same length.


----------



## Mr95AY

hmm well i need something that will connect to my hard drive and to the 26awg sata cable and the power cable.


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

what?

SATA Connectors are standard... unless you're trying to use an eSATA cable it should fit.

If it doesn't fit, it's not a SATA cable, the AWG of the wires should make no difference to the connectors at the ends.


----------



## Mr95AY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheDreadedGMan* 
what?

SATA Connectors are standard... unless you're trying to use an eSATA cable it should fit.

If it doesn't fit, it's not a SATA cable, the AWG of the wires should make no difference to the connectors at the ends.

Hmmm i see. Well the cable im trying to connect with my sata cable has 26awg serial ata cable printed on it. The power and sata cable is al in 1 aswell so maybe this is different in a way .


----------



## H969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr95AY* 
I bought a sata cable and when i tried to connect it to my hard-drive it was fine but when i tried to connect it to another sata cable which came connected to my motherbaord and it did not work so i examined the sata cable in my computer and it had 'serial ata 26 awg' written on it. I was like f*uck!!!! and now im confused.
I've been reading around and i found out their is a 26awg and 30 awg sata cables and i guess i got i bought a 30 awg cable.

All i want to know is what cable to i need to connect my hard-drive to the 26 awg sata cable AND what cable would i need for the power cable because a normal power cable is to big for it.

Thanks in advance.

So your SATA cable was to short and you bought another cable to plug into your old cable? If so all you needed was a longer cable, disconnect from the motherboard and plug the new one into the motherboard and then your drive. Or if your new cable is longer it might fit.
And for power one of these?
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CEwQ9QEwAw
If you go to the top of the page and click on user cp, you can fill out your system specs. and then we can kind of tell what you need to do just by looking at your system, it is a big help


----------

